
Records show $70k CEO hasn't actually mortgate his homes - someear
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/records-show-gravity-payments-ceo-dan-price-hasnt-actually-mortgaged-his-homes/
======
rdancer
No links to the land records of the allegedly unmortgaged properties? Ditto
for the other allegations? I fully expected the mudslinging to begin in
earnest, but this seems lazy.

